# 'RENT A FRIEND' i'm a freak :p



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

This may or may not be a wise idea, but here goes anyway







I'm an art student...it's basically my job to be weird or silly...I dunno about everyone else, but i get pretty lonely with this damn irritable bowel of mine, and as great as this board is *i'd be a little lost without it some days* there's nothing greater on a poopy day than getting a letter through the post.I won't just stick my address up on public display for obvious reasons, but if anyone else gets as bored as me, likes writing stories or talking about all kinds feel free to email or PM me and maybe a million 'beautiful friendships' will blossom (did i really just write that?!)For the record, i'm really not trying to hit on anyone *hehe* i promise my boyfriend isn't imaginary! i just think you can never have too many friends especially on lonely days xP.s. scary or obsessive stalker like people need not apply


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

okay, never mind.you guys obviously have enough friends already.maybe i'm the only lonely one.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)




----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

ooh, i'm dancing! in a strange mood x thanks for being my friend *hehe*lots of love,Vicky aged (1)9 and three quaters


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Vicky u just made me laughed...thanks been terrible for a few months but that made me laugh.jamie


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i know i can always use someone to talk to when it's super late and my tummy will not quit. no one else is ever up! if anyone else has ibs-induced insomnia feel free to IM me


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey jamie







glad i made you chuckle! i really am a weirdo, aren't i? *bless*how you doing anyway? probably not too well as i just read your message about feeling all bloated and sick







have you tried the peppermint (pEEpermint) tea thing? works for me when i feel very nauseous...i've spelt that wrong.xXx


----------

